# This was the equipment that



## hawkdon (Jul 31, 2022)

I used in the US NAVY......
https://www.cia.gov/legacy/museum/artifact/kw-7-and-kw-26-crypto-machines/

Just happend to come into my memory a minute ago, so I took a chance and
googled it .....memories......


----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2022)

Pretty antiquated compared to what's being used today. As you would expect, the cryptographers today have much better tools to work with. During the Reagan administration, a pile of money was spent not only on rebuilding the military with advanced equipment, but also intel machinery to help with deciphering or decrypting messages. The CIA is one of the departments that get their fair share of the kitty to keep up with technology as it keeps advancing. The DNI is what helps to keep Americans safe.


----------



## deaver (Aug 30, 2022)

I used these and other crypto gear while in the navy. because of compromise they are all now on display in maritime museum in nova scotia


----------

